# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  A duhet prindi të rrafi fëmijen kur fëmija gabon?

## invisible girl

Nuk e kam hapur kete tem pa qellim se kur kam qan ne clas te par isha ne mesim edhe mesusja ishte me nerva edhe kishte nje vizor ne dor.
Mua me kapi gazi sepse une kojtova se ishte tu i gjuj nje shoqes time po sa erdhi afer meja Me gjujti mua ne kok megjithse se ka kalu shum koh kurr se kam harru edhe klasen e par e kam lan per gjys se ika nga shqiprija!

A duhet qe prinderit ti rrafin femijet kur femijet gabojn?
Po ne shkoll kur bajn femit gabime a a asht mire me i rraf mesust?

Une kam mendimin se as prindrit as mesuesit nuk duhet ti rrafin femijt!
Sepse kerkush nuk asht perfekt te gjith gabojn!!!
Ato femit qe rriten duke u rrafur nga prindrit  ate femi nuk kan besim ne vetvete!!

Hajdeni jepeni mendimet edhe ju te tjert.
Ciao!!!

----------


## zeus

----------------------------------------------------

Gjella me kripë dhe kripa me karar!

----------------------------------------------------

----------


## invisible girl

> _Postuar më parë nga zeus_ 
> *----------------------------------------------------
> 
> Gjella me kripë dhe kripa me karar!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------*


zeus  ketu nuk ban fjal per gjell veq per amelsina lol
Femijet jan ma te mir se qdo amelsin ne bote!!!!!!(amelsina nuk do krip lol)

----------


## Anisela

Nje femije qe perjeton dhune ne femijeri,i humbet vetebesimi,deshira e jetes!!!Femijerija dhe menyra e jeteses se saj eshte baza kryesore e zhvillimit te personalitetit te nje person!!!Te gjithe ata qe kane perjetuar vold ne femijeri,perdorin te njejten menyre edukimi per femijet e tyre dhe ne maredheniet bashkeshortore dhe shoqerore!!Nuk eshte se keshtu ju pelqen,por eshte nje ndjenje  e brendshme qe i detyron!!!!!

----------


## maratonomak

> _Postuar më parë nga invisible girl_ 
> *Nuk e kam hapur kete tem pa qellim se kur kam qan ne clas te par isha ne mesim edhe mesusja ishte me nerva edhe kishte nje vizor ne dor.
> Mua me kapi gazi sepse une kojtova se ishte tu i gjuj nje shoqes time po sa erdhi afer meja Me gjujti mua ne kok megjithse se ka kalu shum koh kurr se kam harru edhe klasen e par e kam lan per gjys se ika nga shqiprija!
> 
> A duhet qe prinderit ti rrafin femijet kur femijet gabojn?
> Po ne shkoll kur bajn femit gabime a a asht mire me i rraf mesust?
> 
> Une kam mendimin se as prindrit as mesuesit nuk duhet ti rrafin femijt!
> Sepse kerkush nuk asht perfekt te gjith gabojn!!!
> ...


MESUESIT    NUK    DUHET     TE   GODASIN        NXENESIT   POR    PRINDERIT    PO      .kur   them    ti    rahin     nuk   po    them      te    ushtrojne    gjithe     forcen    e   tyre   dhe    ti   lene    femijet  gjysmake    por     te       jene    te    matur      dhe   ta   bejne   kete   per   te   miren   e    femijes    dhe   jo     per   te    shfryre     zemerimin    e   tyre      .   pra       une    nuk    do    doja    qe    femija   im       ta    pesonte   per   te    2    here      ne    nje   gabim    qe    ka   bere        vetem    e    vetem       sepse     nuk    e    ndeshkova      .       femijet     kane    nevoje    per      friken        e      pasojave     te   se   keqes     dhe  jo   per    friken       ndaj    prinderve         kjo    frike    qe   mund   te   keqkuptohet      nga   fremijet      te   prinderit    por   nuk   eshte    frike   por    respekt    .   do    doja    te    flisja    me    shembuj   por   nuk    kam      asgje    ne  mendja       per   kete    teme     tani    por   besoj    se   me    kuptoni      .    une    kur   isha    femije      e    keqkuptova        keto     ndeshkime      edhe  ne     rastin    tim     kisha     te   drejte     por    tani    qe   jam    ritur       pervec      keqkuptimit      kam     mare    edhe     respekt         dhe    frike    per    pasojat    e   se   keqes      .   me    respekt    maratonomak

----------


## kallajqe

> _Postuar më parë nga maratonomak_ 
> *MESUESIT    NUK    DUHET     TE   GODASIN        NXENESIT   POR    PRINDERIT    PO      .kur   them    ti    rahin     nuk   po    them      te    ushtrojne    gjithe     forcen    e   tyre   dhe    ti   lene    femijet  gjysmake    por     te       jene    te    matur      dhe   ta   bejne   kete   per   te   miren   e    femijes    dhe   jo     per   te    shfryre     zemerimin    e   tyre      .   pra       une    nuk    do    doja    qe    femija   im       ta    pesonte   per   te    2    here      ne    nje   gabim    qe    ka   bere        vetem    e    vetem       sepse     nuk    e    ndeshkova      .       femijet     kane    nevoje    per      friken        e      pasojave     te   se   keqes     dhe  jo   per    friken       ndaj    prinderve         kjo    frike    qe   mund   te   keqkuptohet      nga   fremijet      te   prinderit    por   nuk   eshte    frike   por    respekt    .   do    doja    te    flisja    me    shembuj   por   nuk    kam      asgje    ne  mendja       per   kete    teme     tani    por   besoj    se   me    kuptoni      .    une    kur   isha    femije      e    keqkuptova        keto     ndeshkime      edhe  ne     rastin    tim     kisha     te   drejte     por    tani    qe   jam    ritur       pervec      keqkuptimit      kam     mare    edhe     respekt         dhe    frike    per    pasojat    e   se   keqes      .   me    respekt    maratonomak*





jam shume dakort me ty, sepse femijes duhet ti terheqish vemendjen, tani femijet keqkuptohen e thon mozomakeq qfar prinderish kam, po ato duhet ta kuptojn se prinderit e kane per te miren e tyre

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

Gjithmon femija e merr edukaten edhe kulturen nga familja ku vete jeton: :ngerdheshje: he vazhdimsia e jetes se tij merr ate rruge

----------


## Karamele

Per mendimin tim, nuk eshte aspak e drejte qe ti qellosh femijet. Mund ti japesh nje dacke, po jo si veprojne shqiptaret me pec me kepuce me rahesen e rugicave, ca te kene ne dore. Se eshte turpi i botes, nuk gjejne dot nje menyre tjeter dhe ja valojne. Ajo dihet qe duhet ti denosh nese bejne gabim por ka shume menyra te tjera. Do me shume pune ajo dihet, po jo bjeri shkurt dhe bam e bam si gomar, ca respekti do kene per ty ata si prind.
Une flas keshtu se nuk kam femije akoma, por kur ti kem mund te flas ndryshe, se ajo dihet qe eshte e veshtire te risesh nje femi. Por tani per tani kete mendim kam
Me respekt Karamelja

----------


## invisible girl

Ok flm te gjith qe keni marr pjes ketu ne kete tem!!
Per ju qe thoni se femijet duhet te rrifen ather deri cfra moshe duhet te rrifen?

----------


## zeus

> _Postuar më parë nga invisible girl_ 
> *Ok flm te gjith qe keni marr pjes ketu ne kete tem!!
> Per ju qe thoni se femijet duhet te rrifen ather deri cfra moshe duhet te rrifen?*


--------------------------------------------------------------------

Epo të rrihen thashe une po nuk ka moshe ne keto gjera se ca sistemohen me shpejt ca me vone!

 :buzeqeshje: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## invisible girl

> _Postuar më parë nga zeus_ 
> *--------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Epo të rrihen thashe une po nuk ka moshe ne keto gjera se ca sistemohen me shpejt ca me vone!
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------*


E po mir zeus deri cfar moshe te kan rrafur ty prinderit?

----------


## zeus

-----------------------------------------------------------

Vallahi daten nuk e mbaj mend po di qe me ka bere mire!

 :buzeqeshje: 

-----------------------------------------------------------

----------


## ALBA

Per mendimin tim , ai prind qe rref femijen e tij , nuk ka llogjik dhe perdor forcen .

Por lind pyetja se pse nuk ka llogjik ? .Normal qe nuk ka llogjik ,  kur prindi ne Shqiperi  ka shume strese te jetes ne koke , si varferia papunesia , pasiguria  etj  , dhe nuk ka kohe te edukoje femijen e tij me fjale , perdor drurin . Por une mendoj se per prindin gjeja kryesore eshte femija , por nuk mohoj dhe tjetren se prindi kurr nuk e rref femijen e tij me qellim te keq .

Une mendoj se rrafja tek femija eshte shume e demshme , sepse femija nuk merr nje kultur por merr  nje sjellje arogante  dhe agresive dhe kur te rritet, ai perdor po ate sjellje qe ka perdor prindi i vet me femijen e tij . Prindi me femijen duhet te kete shume durim .

Une mendoj qe me femijen duhet te punosh qe i vogel , se kur ai te ritet nuk mundesh me te punosh me te .

Nuk them qe nuk na kan rrahur prindet , sepse te gjithe e kemi henger nga nje shuplat nga prindet kur kemi qen te vegjel  , por une mendoj se nuk eshte zgjidhje me femijen "rrafja ".


Por problemi eshte se nga druri nuk sjell asgje .
Ne qofte se nga druri do ishin bere qeniet gjallore te zgjuar dhe zheni , nje prej tyre do ishte gomari .

Druri eshte fundi i llogjikes 

Alba

----------


## marcus1

A duhet prindi ta rrafe femijen kur femija gabon?

Pergjigjja ime eshte KURRE 

Une per vete e kam perdorur ndonjehere shuplaken ndaj femijes sim, por kam vene re se ne te gjitha rastet e kam perdorur jo sepse besoja se i ben mire per edukim, por ngaqe humbja durimin dhe behesha gjaknxehte. 

Shihni per kryezitet reagimet e prinderve, apo tuajat (per ata qe jane prinder) kur ata godasin femijet. Pothuajse ne te gjitha rastet perdorin dhunen sepse humbin gjakftohtesine. Kjo eshte nje padrejtesi ndaj femijeve.

Kjo nuk do te thote se femijet nuk duhen ndeshkuar sa here qe bejne gabim. Por ndeshkimi duhet bere me menyra te tjera. P.sh. t'i kufizosh atyre te bejne ate qe ju pelqen me shume, apo ti denosh te qendrojne ne dhomen e tyre, apo ne banjo per nje kohe te caktuar.

Gjithashtu, jo vetem qe jam kunder dhunes fizike, por edhe kunder asaj psikologjike. Besoj se dhuna psikologjike qe u behet femijeve, eshte po aq e demshme sa ajo fizike, per te mos thene me shume. Nuk duhet kurre t'u themi femijeve idiote, budallenj, trashanike, djale/vajze e keqe apo ku e di une se cfare. Duhet t'u themi se veprimi qe bene nuk ishte i zgjuar, i mire, i dobishem, etj.

Gjithashtu besoj se nuk eshte varferia, stresi, papunesia etj, qe bejne qe nje prind te mos sillet mire me femijet, por eshte pjekuria qe ka apo nuk ka nje prind, si dhe background-i i prindit, pra femijeria qe ai ka kaluar. Nese gjate femijerise se tij eshte perdoru shume dhuna fizike dhe psikologjike, eshte shume e ngjashme qe te beje te njejtat gjera si prind.

----------


## Mr_Right

Po tani varet mosha e femis, se deri ne nje mosh te caktume 6-7 edhe ndo nje shpull nuk u ba nami. 
Po une jam kundra se nuk eshte jeta frik por ndergjegjje.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga ALBA_ 
> *
> Por problemi eshte se nga druri nuk sjell asgje .
> Ne qofte se nga druri do ishin bere qeniet gjallore te zgjuar dhe zheni , nje prej tyre do ishte gomari .
> 
> 
> Alba*


 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ludvik01

> _Postuar më parë nga ALBA_ 
> *Per mendimin tim , ai prind qe rref femijen e tij , nuk ka llogjik dhe perdor forcen .
> 
> Por lind pyetja se pse nuk ka llogjik ? .Normal qe nuk ka llogjik ,  kur prindi ne Shqiperi  ka shume strese te jetes ne koke , si varferia papunesia , pasiguria  etj  , dhe nuk ka kohe te edukoje femijen e tij me fjale , perdor drurin . Por une mendoj se per prindin gjeja kryesore eshte femija , por nuk mohoj dhe tjetren se prindi kurr nuk e rref femijen e tij me qellim te keq .
> 
> Une mendoj se rrafja tek femija eshte shume e demshme , sepse femija nuk merr nje kultur por merr  nje sjellje arogante  dhe agresive dhe kur te rritet, ai perdor po ate sjellje qe ka perdor prindi i vet me femijen e tij . Prindi me femijen duhet te kete shume durim .
> 
> Une mendoj qe me femijen duhet te punosh qe i vogel , se kur ai te ritet nuk mundesh me te punosh me te .
> 
> ...


Ke shume te drejte. Fundi i llogjikes eshte dhuna.
Dhe per me teper kur perdor dhume me femije do te kesh nje kunderpergjigje nga ai, gje qe e perkeqeson situaten. Pra mendoj qe dhuna nuk ka efekte edukuese.

----------


## invisible girl

Flm te gjithve qe keni shkruajt tek koj tema!!!
Ju te gjith keni dhan opinjonin tuaj rreth kësaj teme.Une agree me do po edhe disagree!

Alba ke shum te drejt Nje prind qe perdor dhunen nuk ka llogjik as pak!

liveintwoplaces ti qenke prind vet edhe uroj qe ta ruajsh gjakftofsin me 
femijet se vertet femijet nuk duhet te rrifen ne asnje lloj rrethane.Dhe me pelqen ajo qe ke shkrujt rreth dhunes psikologjike gja qe eshte edhe me e keqe se dhuna fizike.

Mr_Right femija nuk duhet te rrifet ne asnje lloj moshe.

Edhe nje here te gjitheve flm per opinjonet tuaja.

----------


## aceofhearts

Druja duhet per te treguar autoritetin 

 :Bravo:  (lol s'kishte figure me perkatese per temen)

Por  kjo nuk do te thote e rrahura te ndalon te besh gabime dhe 

te futesh ne rruge te mire.  Sepse nje dite femija do te behet me 

i/e fuqishme dhe e pavarur se ai/ajo qe e ka mesuar me te rrahur.

dhe kur te vije ajo dite   :Lulushja:  atehere prindri do te zgjohet  

dhe do ti mbaje ere luleve, and believe me they are not gonna 

like what they will find out.


P.s teme e bukur fare invisible girl

----------


## orivlora

per mendim tim femija nuk duhet rahur kur por vetem duhet te folur deri sa ai femi te arij te kuptoj qe kjo apo ajo gje eshte gabim ne nuk duhet te lodhemi dhe te nevrikosemi  me gabimet qe ben nje femije por sa here ai femije te bej nje gabim ne prap duhet ti flasim dhe mundesisht femijes i flitet dhe pa bere gabim nga 1 ore ne dite por ne vecanti pa prani te asnjerit vetem nena dhe femija

----------

